# "Hybrid" Wolf spider



## Chris V (Jul 23, 2004)

Last week I found a Wolf spider living in my garage, theres actually hundreds of them, but this one was a bit different. It was about 3" in diameter and its first two legs were black as night and twice as thick as its rear legs.
I was frustrated with my tractor and in no mood to take pics but I have seen it 2 or 3 more times since and it uses those thick legs to spear its prey.
Has anyone else ever seen Wolf spiders like this or is this some type type of natures hybrid?
If I see it again Ill catch it and snap some photos for you guys and gals....


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 23, 2004)

might be a soliphugid - camel spider?

i saw on a book that they use the think pedipalps to "club prey"


----------



## Wade (Jul 23, 2004)

It might be a huntsman spider (family Sparassidae). I think Heteropoda venatoria lives in Texas. They often have thicker forward legs. Do you see the spider climbing walls? Wolf spiders aren't good climbers, but huntsmen are.

Wade


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 23, 2004)

I've cuahgt a few true spiders around here and several species ave thick front legs. Typicaly the males of most visual hunting spiders have thicker/brighter appendegas to appeal to the females. Also a few bull dog spiders as I call them have the thicker legs in both fems and males but I haven't quiet figure a use for them yet...[andn o I don't know any species name..]


----------



## Lochala (Jul 23, 2004)

We have those all over the place over here. I'm no expert but they might be males as I have seen them mate with female wolf spiders.


----------

